# Brother MFC-7440N



## Trebuchet (Dec 22, 2010)

Does anyone know which cups driver will work with the Brother MFC-7440N?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Dec 22, 2010)

Posting in Howtos & FAQs (moved)


----------



## wblock@ (Dec 22, 2010)

Trebuchet said:
			
		

> Does anyone know which cups driver will work with the Brother MFC-7440N?



"Host-based" printer.  See this thread, particularly the link in post #8 from carlton_draught.


----------



## Trebuchet (Dec 23, 2010)

*Solved*

Thank you. That did the job.


----------



## wblock@ (Dec 23, 2010)

Excellent!  If you could show what you did, it would be useful for the next person with that printer.


----------



## Trebuchet (Dec 29, 2010)

I hope that this makes it easier for anyone. This is exactly what I did to get working:

As always - make sure your ports are updated!

```
portsnap fetch extract
```
I then installed cups from ports (1.4.5)

```
#cd /usr/ports/print/cups
#make fetch-recursive
#make build
#make install clean
```
I then installed the following ports

```
/usr/ports/print/foomatic-filters
/usr/ports/print/foomatic-db-engine
/usr/ports/print/foomatic-db-hpijs
```
I then set cups to start at boot

```
#echo "cupsd_enable="YES"" >> ~/etc/rc.conf
```
After a reboot, open up a browser and navigate to "localhost:631". 
Choose the "Adding Printers and Classes" link under the "CUPS for Administrators" heading.
Login with your root account.
Even though my system found my printer on the network I used the "Internet Printing Protocol (http)" to set up printer (http://192.168.x.x). 
When you are asked for the driver choose to use the "Brother HL-5050 Foomatic/hl1250".

This is what worked for me. I really hope this post can save someone a headache.


----------

